# Detectar 220v AC en entrada RA3 de un 16F648A



## luisgorris (Jul 23, 2011)

pues eso...tengo un diseño grandecito y una parte de el, debe detectar cuando hay 220VAC en una entrada (RA3) del PIC16F648A.

El circuito detector es este (en el circuito real, el opto es darlington H11BX):

Cuando aplico corriente 220VAC, el PIC se vuelve loco, asi como el LCD, algunas veces se resetea y para mas curiosidad, EL RATON DEL PC TAMBIEN SE BLOQUEA (y eso que el circuito es totalmente independiente...NO ESTA CONECTADO AL PC, SOLO ESTA CERCA DE EL!!!!)

Lo del pc no me preocupa ya que el circuito irá instalado lejos de el , pero lo que si me preocupa es no poder detectar (o evitar la locura del PIC) la señal de 220VAC.
PD: no quiero deteccion de pase por 0 ni nada de eso...solo detectar cuando hay o no 220VAC

gracias!!!!


----------



## pepechip (Jul 23, 2011)

El esquema no se obseva muy bien, pero la resistencia que hay en el colector del optoacoplador deveria de servir para polarizar al transistor, asi que esta deveria de estar conectada a Vdd en lugar de Vss.
El bloqueo del raton del pc es incomprensible, de todas formas para detectar la presencia de 220v puedes hacerlo poniendo el led del optoacoplador en serie con un diodo rectificador y una resistencia de 100K.  Solo que el led fluctuara a la frecuencia de la red, pero eso no tiene porque preocuparte.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 23, 2011)

Errror, ya que de esa forma detectara también continua, si o si es necesario un capacitor


----------



## electron (Jul 23, 2011)

Debes usar primero un transformador reductor (220v-120v) ya que el circuito que tienes es para 120v y no 220v, prueba y te funciona.


----------



## luisgorris (Ago 27, 2012)

Hace poco abrí (por error) otro hilo sobre este tema y lo han eliminado por lo que continuaré en este (que es donde deberia haber continuad....).

finalmente he desistido de la parte de mi circuito que reduce los 220V a 3v3 para el led del opto . No hay manera de evitar que el pic (o el LCD) esten estables una vez aplicados los 220v. Tal vez deberia haber "apartado" los componentes de esta seccion del resto o incluso en una placa aparte. De hecho, he optado por usar uno de esos modulos "mini" para alimentar leds a 220v. Funciona perfectamente, nada se bloquea (ni siquiera el ratón), el unico incoveniente es que la deteccion permanece activa al menos 2 segundos despues de retirar los 220v (por el condensador del modulo). Tal vez deberia sobrecargarlo con resistencias de carga pero ya me he cargado un modulo...ha echo "pufffff".

Me ha fastiado increiblemente no poder haberlo hecho "yo" y tener que recurrir a algo "externo"


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2012)

Yo siempre he usado: R150k - Puente B80 C1000 - 4N32 y en el lado de "baja" una Rde 4k7, si acaso filtra por la baja.


----------



## luisgorris (Ago 27, 2012)

pues a mi, se me bloquea el pic, el LCD y hasta el raton del PC (y eso que no estan conectados). Tal vez haya elegido una combinacion de valores para estos componentes que generan una cantidad tan grande de micro-ondas que podria fabricarme un horno con ellos


----------



## luisgorris (Ago 28, 2012)

Bueno, bueno....los problemas que habia solucionado, vuelven a aparecer incluso con el mini-modulo que antes iba perfecto. ahora incluso vibra.
He eliminado todos los componentes de la parte de la deteccion de los 220v y he metido el mini-modulo en la PCB. ERROR!!!!... la parte de 220v DEBE ESTAR FUERA DE LA PLACA. Incluso he apantallado (como buenamente he podido) el oscilador (cristal).



Aqui el LCD antes de detectar los 220v. perfecto.. funcionan los menus y todo el soft.



Aqui una vez detectados los 220v



mal, mal y mal!!!!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2012)

No hace falta tanta historia, solo el circuito adecuado. Los que yo hacia llevaban hasta 50 detectores de 220 V y ninguno estaba apantallado. Además si se te cuelga el pc me huele a que hay otro fallo por ahí , malas conexiones o algo


----------



## luisgorris (Ago 28, 2012)

Ahora tengo otro temor. Supongamos que saco toda la parte de la reduccion de 220v fuera de la placa...¿que pasará cuando se active el relé que tiene la placa y por el que pasan 220v para alimentar un motor?
Si he tenido todos estos problemas con los 220v pululando por la placa...ME PASARÁ LO MISMO... me tocará sacar tambien el relé....MENUDO ASCO DE PROYECTO


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2012)

Bienvenido a la realidad. Cuando le pongas 20m de cable pasarán mas cosas...


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 28, 2012)

¿Probaste como te dijeron del capacitor después del opto?
¿Probaste poniendo un capacitor al pic (y al resto de integrados), lo mas cerca posible?
El relé, cuando hacías las pruebas, ¿alimentaba algo?
La fuente para la parte lógica, ¿está bien filtrada?
....


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2012)

Empieza por la fuente, usa la mejor que puedas encontrar para probar. Pon varistores L-N L-Pe N-Pe
Revisa todo el conexionado no tengas torillos sueltos, soldaduras frías etc...


----------



## luisgorris (Ago 28, 2012)

Hola de nuevo.
DJ, imagino que el te refieres a un capacitor en paralelo (conectado a la base y al colector de la salida del opto). No puede ir en serie: la continua no atraviesa los capacitores. No lo he probado. Tampoco he puesto capacitores al pic pero si resistencias de polarizacion entre el pic y el integrado del LCD. La fuente esta estabilizada con un 7805 y dos capacitores, la fuente es la misma para todo. Al relé todavia no le he puesto nada. Tambien probé a anular la salida del relé y el LCD seguia trastornandose.
Lo mejor de todo es que cuando hice las pruebas preliminares en el protoboard todo iba muy bien (aunque no usaba un LCD).
He acortado los cables del LCD y he inhabilitado las interrupciones cuando se envia algo al LCD y la verdad, algo ha mejorado pero en algunos casos sigue volviendose loco el LCD (no tanto como antes).
Es posible que las interrupciones afecten al funcionamiento de la libreria flex-lcd ya que los retardos son criticos.

La idea era poder hacer todo el circuito en un solo PCB. Para otros proyectos he usado fuentes viejas de telefonos moviles y han funcionado muy bien (sin LCD).

He hecho cosas mucho mas dificiles que la tonteria esta pero la verdad, se ha complicado...



menuda marranada de placa que estoy dejando!!!!. Las cosas provisionales funcionan perfectamente y son para siempre... haz algo definitivo y no irá o se estropeará.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 28, 2012)

Amigo luisgorris, es imprescindible conectar un condensador en la alimentacion de tu PIC, de 100nF con sus terminales lo mas corto posible. 
El condensador que comentan en la salida del opto, se conecta entre colector y emisor o bien en la entrada correspondiente del PIC que toma lectura de este.
Ahora bien porque en lugar de tomar una lectura de presencia de 220v. no utilizas o aprovechas una tension baja de alterna digamos 12V. o inferior que te proporcione la fuente que utilizas.


----------



## luisgorris (Ago 29, 2012)

Voy a probar ahora mismo lo de los condensadores, aunque la fuente ya dispone de uno de 470uf, pero no está cerca del pic.

La deteccion de los 220v para este proyecto debe ser si o si. Va conectada a la salida de un presscontrol que es como un presostato para activar una bomba centrifuga.



He desmontado mas de alguno y podria sacar la señal de cuaquier lado: del led rojo que se activa a la vez que los 220v, del propio relé interno que haga de interruptor, o de la propia señal digital que activa el relé... pero la idea es poderlo conectar sin tener que "destripar" el presscontrol.

os contaré los resultados del los condensadores.



Nada.... se sigue trastornando.... un condensador de 100nf debajo del pic y otro de 2,2pf en los terminales del opto. mi gozo en un pozo.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 29, 2012)

> Hola de nuevo.
> DJ, imagino que el te refieres a un capacitor en paralelo (conectado a la base y al colector de la salida del opto). No puede ir en serie: la continua no atraviesa los capacitores. No lo he probado. Tampoco he puesto capacitores al pic pero si resistencias de polarizacion entre el pic y el integrado del LCD. La fuente esta estabilizada con un 7805 y dos capacitores, la fuente es la misma para todo. Al relé todavia no le he puesto nada. Tambien probé a anular la salida del relé y el LCD seguia trastornandose.
> Lo mejor de todo es que cuando hice las pruebas preliminares en el protoboard todo iba muy bien (aunque no usaba un LCD).
> He acortado los cables del LCD y he inhabilitado las interrupciones cuando se envia algo al LCD y la verdad, algo ha mejorado pero en algunos casos sigue volviendose loco el LCD (no tanto como antes).
> ...



Saludos... he leido el tema y a mi parecer el problema puede estar en la programación, ¿haz intentado  usar una señal para "simular" los 220V?, por ejemplo una cuadrada (0-5V) incluso que ingrese directamente en el PIC?.
Puede que el problema esté en el soft sensado de RA3 y el envío de información al LCD, no sé, posiblemente un lío en registros internos... ¿programas en C no?


----------



## luisgorris (Ago 29, 2012)

Hola Daniel. Efectivamente programo en "C". El software de momento es  muy simple y efectivamente se ha probado en un protoboard antes con  señales de 5V...perfecto. Si que es cierto que la libreria flex-lcd da algunos problemillas pero no me quedan mas pins y para el proposito que es el proyecto, con este pic le sobre. dehabilitando las ints. antes de enviar info al LCD va bastante bien.
Me habia dado que pensar y acabo de revisar el codigo. He corregido una posible reentrada desde una interrupcion, la he eliminado y NADA de NADA.... se siguie bloqueando.

No obstante es buena la idea. Gracias!!!


----------



## luisgorris (Ago 29, 2012)

Bueno... otra prueba mas. Este circuito funciona bastante bien. He cambiado el condensador de 1000uf porque sino el led del opto se quedaria encendido hasta navidades, y lo he sustituido por un de 10uf/50v. La respuesta es instantanea. Evidentemente debe de llevar la resistencia de 360ohm para el led del opto!!!



La prueba la he hecho en un protoboard, fuera de la placa (que ya da bastante asco como para meterle esto), por lo tanto no aseguro que si estuviese dentro de ella, el LCD no se bloquease.

Es muy estable, no explota ni se inflama (que es importante), tampoco vibra como el mini-modulo y es muy compacto... pero tan tata chan... se bloqueó otra vez el raton del pc. 

Me haria falta un medidor de campo para ver si mi salud corre peligro delante de este artefacto diabolico generador de perturbaciones electromagneticas. Tal vez sirva tambien para espantar a las ratas. de momento a mis perros parece no molestarles pero tampoco se lo he puesto cerca de los morros. .

Considero que me quedo definivamente con este diseño de deteccion.

Me falta probar una cosa mas: colocaré resistencias de polarizacion (pull-down) entre el 74HS164 y el LCD aunque segun el datasheet del 74HS164, puede atacar directamente TTL y CMOS, aunque no me fio...tambien pone lo mismo en el MAX RS485 y si no las pones no funciona ni a la de tres.

ya os cuento..

ah! se me olvidaba... cuando hice las primeras pruebas en el protoboard, el propio pic se alimentaba con una cosa como estas...directamente a la red, el unico problema es que no tenia corriente suficiente para alimentar el relé. (podria haber puesto uno de esos de estado solido pero no me gustan...prefiero oir el click-click....)


----------



## luisgorris (Ago 30, 2012)

Bien. Ya tengo el modulo en PCB. Para 3 componentes que tiene prefiero usar una placa pretaladrada, ademas... cuando lo conecte al motor, igual acaba todo en la basura. Por cierto que no tengo enchufes para poderlo probar!!!!. tengo toda clase de componentes electronicos y no tengo dos enchufes para probarlo... de verguenza!!!.

De momento funciona muy bien. Añadí un condensador cerca (encima) del 74HS164, pero lo que creo que lo ha mejorado ha sido el separar esta parte del resto de circuito.



Por debajo no os lo enseño porque da asco.

saludos!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 31, 2012)

Amigo luisgorris, sigo sin entender porque te has empecinado en utilizar la señal de 220V. directamente, utiliza un pequeño transformador intermedio digamos de 220V/4.5V, luego trabajas todo con baja tension.


----------



## luisgorris (Sep 1, 2012)

Estimado amigo, intentaré responderte con una palabra:

perseverancia

en esta vida, para llegar a aprender y luego dominar algo, es imprescindible la perseverancia; que ademas, la cantidad de ella necesaria es inversamente proporcional a la facilidad de la persona para asimilar y comprender conceptos.

En el mundo de la fisica, la experimentacion es el pilar principal de ella. Si ella, no se llamaria fisica sino filosofia.

Como bien dices, podria haber usado un transformador (tengo un monton), o una fuente de alimentacion de un telefono viejo ya terminada o una infinidad de dispositivos mas sencillos pero.... ya sabes....para aprender hay que experimentar.


----------



## neukelkm (Sep 1, 2012)

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo amigo... La salida facil no siempre es la mas adecuada


----------



## luisgorris (Sep 2, 2012)

Ya he metido el los circuitos en la caja definitiva (sin probar con la carga real).
os subo las fotos para curiosidad de los suscritos... si es que hay alguien.
Una vez esté funcionando (si funciona) colocaré todo en un proyecto.

foto del interior de la caja. Uso una caja estanca. no seria necesario pero son mas economicas que las cajas para proyectos. Ademas... donde va a ir colocada quedará de maravilla,



Foto del frontal por la parte trasera. Falta pincharle el circuito del 74HS164 al LCD.



y aqui el frontal. aun no he borrado las lineas de lapiz para el mecanizado. por cierto....
¿alguine sabe como serigrafiar cajas de plastico (y no vale con transferibles, debe ser con impresora y algun truco)?



los orificios centrales son para los pulsadores. son bastante grandes porque los pulsadores son micros de accionamiento lateral (van para todos los lados menos para el centro, como un joystick).

espero poder subir pronto un video con el funcionamiento.

gracias de nuevo a tod@s.


----------



## josemaX (Sep 2, 2012)

Yo he visto algunas "serigrafías" impresas en papel fotográfico, pegadas a los equipos y luego lacado encima. Quedan muy bien.

Edito: He encontrado enlaces aquí mismo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/imprimir-disenos-cajas-nuestros-proyectos-51097/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/mejorar-presentacion-nuestros-equipos-12298/


----------



## luisgorris (Sep 10, 2012)

Bien.... comento:

el circuito esta funcionando a la perfeccion. Ya lleva 52 arranques son problemas .

Al principio se bloqueó alguna vez el LCD pero era porque metí los cables a lo burro en la caja y no me percaté de que los cables del LCD pasaban por encima de la parte de la deteccion de los 220v. Fué darle la vuelta a la tapa, apartar los cables de aqui y perfecto!!!.

Estoy esperando un contador de pasos de fluidos que tengo pedido para terminarlo del todo pero de momento está funcionando perfectamente. Entre las opciones del software del pic, incluye la opcion de deshabilitar el conteo de litros, por eso lo tengo ya conectado. Cuando tenga montado el contador y probado un tiempecito, subiré fotos y el proyecto.

He tenido que abrir la caja unas cuantas veces para reprogramar el pic.... añadir mas opciones y tipicos errores de software pero va de maravilla.

Gracias a tod@s por vuestra ayuda!!!!!


----------



## digito (Sep 12, 2012)

....hola en paralelo a C2, pondrìa un diodo zener de 5,1V 500mw, para proteger el ingreso del PIC, CHAUUUUU.


----------



## luisgorris (Sep 12, 2012)

hola digito!!!

este circuto no es para conectarlo directamente al pic sino para activar un led... en este caso, el del optoacoplador. La salida del opto es la que si que va al pic!. mas proteccion imposible.

saludos!!!!


----------



## BKAR (Sep 12, 2012)

un apantallamiento!!!en el gabinete... jaja aunque creo que esta de mas,felicidades luisgorris


----------



## luisgorris (Sep 12, 2012)

efectivamente!!!! o sino...¿para que apantallan las fuentes de alimentacion de muchos aparatos?.

El cacharro de momento va de maravilla. Aun no se ha bloqueado y lleva como 150 arranques y paradas. Si se bloquea, colocaré un pedazo de PCB sin atacar, entre el modulo de deteccion de 220v y el del PIC conectado a GND. seguro que algo hace.

saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Sep 13, 2012)

La verdad no entiendo por que te da problemas, yo monté unos 700, no exagero, ninguno apantallado y ninguno dio problemas.
Todos con r de 150k 1/2W puente y 4N32, nada mas. Se conectaban y deconectaban entre cientos y miles de veces al día cada uno en funcionamiento 24h.


----------



## zagoaristides (Feb 15, 2013)

Algo básico que no se publicó es el diseño de la placa. Ningún automóvil funciona bien si un diseño correcto de chasis.... Yo también he detectado AC como Scooter y 0 problemas. He leido mucho sobre PCB, apantallamiento, placas mixtas y demás y esta en particular es super sencilla como para que de tantos problemas. Igual felicito tu perseverancia.


----------



## jamesoro (Feb 19, 2013)

zagoaristides dijo:


> Algo básico que no se publicó es el diseño de la placa. Ningún automóvil funciona bien si un diseño correcto de chasis.... Yo también he detectado AC como Scooter y 0 problemas. He leido mucho sobre PCB, apantallamiento, placas mixtas y demás y esta en particular es super sencilla como para que de tantos problemas. Igual felicito tu perseverancia.



bueno, aqui mi pregunta yo tambien estoy en un projecto donde debo detectar ac, y tenias muchas dudas hasta encontrar este tema, me puedes decir como es que uds dice que es mas facil. gracias


----------



## banistelrroy (Jul 20, 2016)

Hola a todos disculpen mi imprudencia se que este tema es antiguo pero me veo en la necesidad que consultar ya que mi problema es similar a este tema.

Estoy haciendo una tarjeta que contiendra un pic , pantalla LCD de 20x4, la tarjeta será puesta a trabajar dentro de un tablero eléctrico donde están instalados contactores, relay, guardamotores, interruptores, trasformador, y a su vez energizan motores elecrtricos, el tablero eléctrico trabaja a 440vac en circuito de fuerza y 110vac la parte de control para activación de contactores y demás, específicamente es un tablero de un puente grua. Ahora lo que voy hacer es contar las veces que trabaja los motores, osea cuantas veces por día se activan los motores, cuantas horas de trabajo, osea un contador de pulsos y horometro a la vez.

La lógica la tengo el programa lo hice en micro code studio y funciona en proteus y protoboard, los pulsos los contaré desde la botonera colgante, y esque este sistema cuenta con botonera que activa los contactores para q funcione los motores, la botonera funciona con una tensión de 110v así que intento jalar desde ai ese pulso de activación de la botonera para que digamos cuando presione el botón de avanzar puente a derecha el pulso llegue al contactor y también a mi pic...podría conectar desde el A1 de la bobina del contactor o también usando un contacto auxiliar del mismo contactor para que funcione como contacto seco ...

El problema está enque no se como acplar la señal de 110v para que entre al pic como un 0 lógico o 5v y así funcione mi contador de pulsos..... Si alguien me puede ayudar a acoplar los 110v con el pic..... Usaré cualquier entrada en el pic....el tipo de pic lo veré en el trascurso ya que pienso procesar la información y necesito setear límites y que actúe bloqueado el circuito atrave de una salida del pic.....como les repito el problema está en como acoplar ese voltaje a la entrada del pic.

Que alguien me ayude porfabor


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 20, 2016)

Utiliza un opto-transistor, Saludos.
_PD. Si subieras algún diagrama las respuestas no serian tan ambiguas._


----------



## banistelrroy (Jul 20, 2016)

Si ahora subo mas información esque aún estoy en estudio


----------



## AleSergi (Jul 20, 2016)

por ahí lo más simple no lo vemos....
los contactores tienen contactos auxiliares que estan aislados de toda la potencia, se emplean casualmente para cosas como las que estas pensando.


----------



## banistelrroy (Jul 21, 2016)

Aver amigos subi el programa en proteus es de lo mas simple un contador de 3 canales si se le puede llamar asi cuenta pulsos la programacion lo hice en microcode, aun la estoy trabajando porque quiero que haga mas cosas como que guarde esa imformacion si se va la anergia, seter limites a los contadores y hacer que active una salida, asi que la programacion la ire aumentando poco a poco lo que me preocupa esque lo monte protoboard asi como esta los probe con pulsadores y funciona de maravilla, pero lo lleve al acoplar al tablero electrico, y hice lo siguiente,

1. remplace los pulsadores por contactos auxiliares de los contactores, la conexion la misma remplace el pulsador por los contactos auxiliares que estaban libres del contactor, eran 3 contactores diferentes, cada uno activa 1 motor diferente.

2. Use como fuente un cargador de celular de caracteristicas imput:220v  ouput:5.2VDC 8000ma, logicamente fuentes diferentes ya que dentro tel tablero tambien habia circuito de fuerza a 440VAC para los contactores.

Resulta que hice el acoplamiento de los contactos todo estaba bien el pic estaba en cero los contadores, energize el tablero y bunnn el pic comenso a contar solo, se reseteaba, contaba muchos pulsos, contaba solo se loqueo el pic.

Adjunte una imagen de la parte electrica referencial, claro esta que el circuito en el tablero es mas complejo pero en si asi trabaja, un pulsador para activar cada motor, remplace los contactos por los pulsadores

El circuito electrico de control funciona a 110vac asi que tambien pienso acoplar esa señal al pic como la de la imagen
necesito ayuda porfabor


----------



## Scooter (Jul 21, 2016)

Bienvenido al mundo real, banistelrroy 
Proteus es el mundo simulado en el que todo funciona.
Busca en el foro porque esta misma  pregunta yo la he respondido ya diez o quince veces:
Optoacopladores, filtros, varistores, bajar impedancia, usar el watchdog, poner una fuente de calidad, rezar un rato...


----------



## banistelrroy (Jul 21, 2016)

si, soy electricista de profesion pero me gusta la electronica, investigue sobre los microcontroladores pic, de imediato descargue lo necesario y comense a programar, nivel basico claro, entiendo algo de electronica tambien, y si tienen razon tube algunos problemas al inicio, como los de la fuente que necesita estar bien estable, el condensador 104 cerca al micro, desactive al pic para que no se resetee por bajo voltaje, los puertos que no uso los programe como salidas todas en nivel cero no deje nada al aire, puse un antirebote por sofware, en la programacion, el MCLR con su resitencia como indica el manual, auque vi algunos ponen un condensador tambien no se si sera mejor, pero se que el tema es el ruido. por ai esta el problema asi que los contactores alteran el pic. por eso la necesidad de hacer algo al respecto...pero igual gracias por tu comentario



encontre esto pero antes de comprar todo quiero que alguien me de una opinion, si funciona o le falta algo, por el opto se que aisalria el ruido pero no todo lo de la web funcionan, antes de comprar necesitaria una opinion


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 21, 2016)

Dicho circuito lo eh visto en una revista de electrónica de las antiguitas, pero veo varias cosas innecesarias (como TR1, el segundo diodo LED, la compuerta lógica).

Desafortunadamente como te comenta Scooter, un PIC es sensible al ruido eléctrico y necesita estar bien aislado, más si lo colocas dentro del tablero. Intentaré simular tus archivos.

...

No pude abrir los archivos


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 21, 2016)

El circuito de entrada al optoacoplador se ve bueno. El de salida si que lo puedes reducir al quitar todo, a partir de TR1, algunas entradas de los PIC's ya incorporan el disparador de Schmmit internamente (en el circuito de la imagen el disparador está hecho con IC3A), es decir, basta con tomar la salida desde el pin 5 del opto, quitar L1 y cambiar R14 por un valor de unos 10K


----------



## banistelrroy (Jul 21, 2016)

Porfabor sería de mucha ayuda..
.quiero comprar los componentes pero talvez falte algo o  este de más ....estoy usando pic16f628a pero también tengo el 877a y el 873a el pic16f84a así que puedo probar con varios pic el tema pasa por el eliminar el ruido usar un contacto auxiliar libre en el contactor seria otra opcion pero no siempre hay contactos disponibles también quise poner relay con bobinas a 110v y usar sus contactos pero no es la opción más economica ....quiero hacer que funcione con una entrada ya que después leera más entradas.

Tengo una duda a la salida al otro lado del optó después de la compuerta tendré un 1 lógico siempre o será pulsante ya que veo que sólo se rectificara media onda y habrá un cruce por cero volt en la entrada 110vac en este caso usaré ese voltaje


----------



## pilm (Jul 21, 2016)

Saludos @banistelrroy.
  He leído brevemente lo hasta aquí expuesto. Pienso que la mejor idea (y la más simple de implementar), hasta el momento es la aportada por @AleSergi; usar los contactos auxiliares de los contactores. Usa para ello el siguiente circuito, *sin olvidar activar las resistencias pull-up del PIC* (solo el pueto B las tiene):

 Otra situación que te puede estar dando problemas es la fuente. La de teléfono celular que dices usar debe ser de tipo conmutado, con filtrado deficiente. Yo, cuando instalo circuitos con PIC dentro de tableros eléctricos siempre uso fuente con transformador (salida 9V o 12V), rectificador,  filtro capacitivo y regulador 7805 (con sus capacitores de desacoplo según DataSheet) y nunca he tenido problemas.


  Sin embargo, sigues con la idea de usar el circuito con opto-acoplador que mostraste, debo decirte que tiene cosas que se pueden simplificar y otras que se pueden mejorar mejorar, como ya otras personas te lo han comentado.

 Olvidé decirte: cuando escribas el código, la cuenta deberás hacerla cuando se presente cero lógico en los pines involucrados. No olvides incluir un anti-rebote, *cuando se cierre* y *cuando se abra* el contacto.

 Edito:
  Disculpa @banistelrroy, no había notado que quieres ingresar las señales por el puerto A (supongo que en el B tendrás el LCD). En tal caso el circuito que debes implementar es el siguiente:


----------



## banistelrroy (Jul 21, 2016)

Si la cuenta lo are cuando ingresé un cero lógico al pic ...el antirebote lo hice en el la programación lo de la fuente si creo q tengo que mejorarla en los auxiliares del contactor o cualquier relé habrá ruido al activarse si lo pongo directo al pic creo q lo altera....pero opte por el optó ya que más económico y barato adatpar los 110vac al pic que poner relés ya que serán 6 entradas las que usaré y no todos los contactores tienen disponibles auxiliares para usarlos.....


Edito:
Así es pilm el codigo y simulación en proteus lo colge mensajes atraz ...el puerto b lo uso para el LCD y lo que sobra lo usaré para activar salidas cuando lo necesite el código lo estoy mejorando lo que me preocupa como te digo es la parte electrónica ya que me das idea sería bueno que mi tarjeta tenga 2 tipos de entradas de contactó seco y a 110 vac con los optos...pero en ambos casos la señal la necesito sin ruido

Perdón por responder en el mismo mensaje


----------



## pilm (Jul 21, 2016)

Hola @banistelrroy. Pues si dices que no todos los contactores poseen contactos auxiliares no te queda mas remedio que usar opto-acopladores.
  Estuve dándole una mirada al código que subiste. Veo que usas demasiadas instrucciones  “GOTO”. En lo personal no te recomiendo, pues terminan por volver caótica la programación, al final terminarás perdiéndote en el flujo de ejecución… Usa sub-rutinas, invoca su ejecución con la instrucción “GOSUB”. Al final de cada sub-rutina incluye la sentencia “RETURN” para que el flujo de programa regrese automáticamente a la siguiente instrucción de donde fue invocada. Por ejemplo; la cabecera del programa podría ser algo así:


  main:
      IF bot1 = 0 THEN GOSUB aumentar1
      IF bot2 = 0 THEN GOSUB aumentar2
      IF bot3 = 0 THEN GOSUB aumentar3
  GOTO main


  Otro problema que observo es que haces un anti-rebote solo cuando se cierra el contacto, *también debes hacerlo cuando se abre*.



Para censar Yo utilizaría algo como esto:



 Ojo que con éste circuito la cuenta se debe hacer cuando ingresa un “1 lógico” al PIC…


----------



## banistelrroy (Jul 21, 2016)

Gracias pilm , recién estoy entrando al mundo de los pics y leendo un poco esque hice el código sabía que se podría mejorar, con obeservaciones como las tuyas por eso es que subí el código y en cuanto a las entradas en más económico hacerlo con optos que comprar un blok de auxiliar para cada contactor, tendré en cuenta el antirebote al abrir también, la primera parte de mi pequeño proyecto será acoplar las señales de entrada y  que el pic cuente por tres entradas diferentes después como almacenar las información para que no se pierda cuando se va la energía pero aún no tengo claro para qué la señal llegue al pic pic pura y sin ruidos


----------



## pilm (Jul 21, 2016)

Edité el mensaje anterior, con un circuito para el opto. Las resistencias R1 y R2 a más de limitar la corriente por el led del opto junto con C1 forman un filtro que podría eliminar o al menos reducir el ruido parásito… Si aun así persisten los problemas, habría que mejorar esta parte.


  Como siempre un gusto poder ayudar… Al fin de cuentas uno también termina aprendiendo algo nuevo.


----------



## banistelrroy (Jul 21, 2016)

Han probado si funciona una consulta lo condensadores después del optó e visto que en otros no lo ponen y no si con un transistor podré hacer Que lo llegue un 1 o un 0 al pic o uso una compuerta como la del circuito que subi


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 21, 2016)

Lo que tu necesitas es filtrar bien la corriente alterna para alimentar el opto acoplador y no haya conmutaciones, con 50Hz/60Hz el ojo no lo nota pero el microcontrolador si. El siguiente documento explica como filtrar la corriente con pocos componentes,
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00954A.pdf


----------



## Scooter (Jul 22, 2016)

Una R de 150k ½W y un pc814 es todo lo que necesitas.
También puedes pone un condensador equivalente para que no se caliente.


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 22, 2016)

Realice el siguiente diagrama, espero te sirva:






___*DZ1* = 1N4734A
*D1 - D9* = 1N4007
*R1 - R6* = ½W
*C1 - C3* = 25V
_____*C4* = 16V
*C5 - C6* = 220V


----------



## banistelrroy (Jul 22, 2016)

Gracias ruben90 ahora lo pruebo...ojalá y lo terminé pronto se que tengo muchas sobre este tema ....pero gracias al foro que me ayuda


----------



## Scooter (Jul 22, 2016)

¿Son gratis los componentes en vuestra localidad?¿tenéis espacio ilimitado en el pcb?
Me sorprende lo aparatoso que es. Si con dos componentes va, no entiendo para qué poner veinte.
Pero bueno, eso no es nuevo, de siempre hago los componentes con un cuarto de piezas de "lo normal"

El PC814 de sharp es algo caro pero hay más fabricantes que lo venden por céntimos.


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 22, 2016)

Bueno, simulando el circuito que propuso pilm en el post #46 (imágenes adjuntas), la señal es estable y así te ahorras unos componentes. Si realmente quieres comprobar si las señales son limpias deberás visualizarlas por un osciloscopio.


----------



## banistelrroy (Jul 22, 2016)

Tengo unas dudas ay algún optó en especial o que se adapte a este circuito uno más beneficioso o no...los condensadores que están cerca a la red en alterna los no polarizados son los cerámicos, de poliéster, en los polarizados son electrolítico o tantalio, mira no importa poner más componentes lo que busco es que el circuito sea lo mejor en cuanto seguridad se refiere señal estable y pura ya que está irá al pic del otro lado del optó y que y que no falle mucho así salvamos la operatividad del del proyecto.... Otra duda que me genera y si en algún momento tengo que contar pulsos rápidamente, el condensador no se quedara cargado y activa el optó atravez del led interno osea será que sólo obtendré un 1 lógico mientras doy vario pulsos rápidamente en 110vac ...así fuese como sería para leer todos los pulsos


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 22, 2016)

El circuito compartido por Ruben90 no dará problemas, en tal caso podrías variar los valores de C2 o R3 para acelerar la descarga o carga del capacitor y por tanto no perder los pulsos. Es cuestión de experimentar y evaluar las pruebas.


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 22, 2016)

Estimado banistelrroy, estoy confundido, deseas contar los pulsos que genere la corriente (como detector de cruce por cero) o cada vez que se active el motor (cuando el contactor se cierre) el microcontrolador lo cuente y determine cuanto tiempo estuvo activado?

Si es lo segundo, los circuitos que te propuse son para dicho propósito. Puedes jugar con los valores de los capacitores electroliticos. El capacitor C5 de 0.47uF generalmente es de filamento metalizado (los rojos brillantes). La resistencia R2 no es dispensable (la coloque para que la corriente quedará fija en 20mA, sin ella la corriente sería de 21~22 mA).

La compuerta lógica (U3A) tampoco es necesaria, pero si hay una caída de tensión que dure un par de segundos con ayuda del capacitor C6 se mantendrá el estado alto.

El documento que te presente en el post #50 (proporcionado por Microchip) muestra otras opciones de rectificación y filtrado de la corriente AC, por si no quieres usar el rectificador de onda completa.


----------



## banistelrroy (Jul 23, 2016)

pues necesito la segunda opcion los pulsos se contaran cada vez que se activa los contacores, y tienes razon por mas rapidos que sean los pulsos demora como minimo 1s pues pude ver a los operadores dele quipo que voy a poner el contador llegan a realizar un tren de pulsos consecutivos al motoreductor, pero creo que no podra ser menor de 1s asi que probare cambiando los valores del condensador, para que asi no deje de contar si se diera el caso que explique,......a pesar de todo me quedan las dudas de que mi tarjeta se altere al ponerlo a correr dentro del tablero, esque recien entro a este mundo y seguro es porque es mi primer mini proyecto.....alguien probo con todas las recomendaciones hacer funcionar el pic dentro de un tablero industrial por un largo tiempo me refiero meses o años, es estable el pic, se puede realizar proyectos con pics en esos ambientes, o existe otra marca o tipo en especial para ambientes con ruidos electricos, talvez tengan experiencia ya con problemas similares a este me seria de gran ayuda....para proyectar mas la idea o en su defecto buscar otras opciones. gracias de ante mano


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 23, 2016)

Como ya te comenté, los microcontrolares son sensibles al ruido eléctrico, EMI's, etc. Se necesitan tomar medidas para evitar esos inconvenientes y como no tienes experiencia deberás experimentar. Otra opción sería utilizar un PLC. Su programación no es tan complicada, diagrama de escalera y mucha lógica + sentido común. Otra cosa que te comenté es visualizar las señales entrantes con un osciloscopio.

Opciones hay muchas, pero si tienes pocos conocimientos siempre abra un riego o margen de error en los diseños.


----------



## banistelrroy (Jul 23, 2016)

Bueno, lo de plc si es mi tema he puesto en marcha muchos plc de todas las marcas, variadores, softarter, relés programables, sistemas escada, con sistemas PID..pero lo que busco es economizar en las mejoras que quiero hacer o ofrecer una alternativa más barata..... Los sistemas con pic son mucho mucho más barato, es fácil para mí hacerlos con relays de contacto seco y contadores o plc..pero digamos en mi paiz Perú, con relay en miniatura con bobina de trabajo a 110v esta 50 s./ con eso me compro 7 pic 16f628a o 4 pic 16f877a y para mi aplicación necesitaría 6 relés + el el contador o plc.....ay mucha diferencia pero mucha en cuanto al costo, un compañero me comentó sobre los pic me dijo que si podrían trabajar en el ambiente industrial..
.de inmediato me puse a investigar y la verdad que así no logré conseguir lo que quiero, me gustó el mundo de los pics así que investigaré más y me kedare con este mundo de la electrónica y los pics... Porque se que tarde o temprano lo necesitaré..... Gracias a todos por sus aportes.... Si alguien pudiera decirme si puso a correr un pic en ambiente industrial... Sería bueno que comente su experiencia.


----------



## pilm (Jul 23, 2016)

Saludos cordiales señores.


  He estado mirando cómo va este tema, esperaba ve la solución final pero noto que aún está lejos…
  Quisiera comentar algunas cosas: 



  Lo del documento de la empresa Microchip corresponde a una fuente de poder, la he utilizado muchas veces para *energizar* mis micros, aunque en configuración de onda completa; muy útil cuando de espacios reducidos se trata No así en ambientes industriales, pues considerando que el elemento “shunt” es un capacitor, es lógico que privilegia el paso de señales de alta frecuencia (los transitorios) dejándole todo el trabajo de eliminarlos al diodo zener (aquí lo que se debe implementar es un circuito paso bajo – capacitores en paralelo con la fuente de transitorios-). Respecto  la compuerta (a la derecha del opto) es innecesaria y mas bien redundante, pues si de aprovechar su característica Smith-Trigger se trata, debo hacer notar que los pines del puerto A del micro poseen esta característica cuando se configuran como entradas. 



  Además, reflexionando un poco: pienso que tu problema @banistelrroy, no está por este lado. El ruido (como ya había escrito anteriormente), debe estar “colándose” por la fuente de alimentación y para la parte del sensor quizá solo necesites una resistencia y un PC814 como lo dijo @Scooter. O una resistencia y diodo, en el caso que no consigas un opto con pareja de leds en anti-paralelo (por software se puede reducir bastante la sensibilidad al ruido). 



  Una pregunta @banistelrroy: Tenía entendido que en Perú disponen de 220V. De donde tienes los 110V para las bobinas de los contactores?


  Continuando: Todos los micro-controladores y en general todo sistema digital es sensible  al ruido eléctrico, la clave está en la calidad de la fuente de alimentación, los circuitos de interface con el medio, el diseño del PCB, capacitores de desacoplo en el sitio adecuado etc… Hay que notar que un PLC (diseñado precisamente para soportar las inclemencias del ambiente industrial) no es más que un micro-controlador con sus correspondientes circuitos de acondicionamiento de señal. 



  Respecto a tus reiteradas preguntas de que si ya alguien lo ha probado las soluciones aquí propuestas, déjame decirte que deberías hacerlas Tú  y mas bien comentarnos los resultados obtenidos para sugerirte las mejoras adecuadas, en caso de ser necesarias. (No esperes encontrar nada hecho al 100%). Sin embargo (como también ya lo comente en un anterior post), te cuento que sí he instalado circuitos basados en micro-controlador dentro de tableros eléctricos, en ambientes muy ruidosos, sin problemas. Todos ellos están funcionando. Algunos ya muchos años. Al igual que Tú lo has mencionado, hago estos sistemas basados en micro-controlador por cuestiones de precio, (salen a una fracción de lo que cuesta un PLC). Además (opinión muy particular) con un PIC logro mucha más versatilidad que con un PLC.


  Bueno, como que me estoy alargando mucho… Saludos.


----------



## banistelrroy (Jul 23, 2016)

Pilm, tienes razón justamente voy a probar los circuito les comento como va todo..y si con el pic podría personalizar más la filosofía de control de un determinado proceso, y bueno me estoy demorando y buscar la solución y que estoy en el trabajo y investigando sobre los pics y veo que ay varias cosas que podría implementar, pero espero terminar esto , tengo toda una lista de criterios a tener en cuenta antes de realizar todo así que gracias por la ayuda que me an dado hasta el momento..... Comentas que el nivel de voltaje aquí es 220vac eso es cierto pero es a nivel doméstico el que le llega a todas las casas....en nivel industrial trabajamos mayormente 440vac, 380vac, 220vac, en sistemas trifásicos y en un tablero eléctrico contamos con 440vac la parte de fuerza y control 110vac mediante un trasformador...no en todos los casos, de ai que biene los pulsos a 110vac para el contador que estoy implementando


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hola de nuevo, vamos por partes. Primero debes comprar o armar una buena fuente para "alimentar" la parte digital o de control. Digamos que compras un transformador de 12VAC sin tap central y para economizar precios puede suministrar 500mA.

Para rectificar la corriente suministrada por el transformador usaremos 4 diodos *1N4001* (que soportan 1 Amp.), dando un voltaje de:

Vtotal = (12V*√2)-1.4V ≈ *15.6V*

Para regular dicho voltaje utilizaremos el C.I. *LM7805*, y para ello debemos filtrar la corriente de entrada. La corriente máxima que utilizara el circuito de control es de 500mA y tendrá un ripple de 1V, el capacitor de filtrado es de:

C = (500mA/1V)*(1/120Hz) ≈ *4167 µF*

Pondremos dos capacitores de 2200µF/25V en paralelo. Para filtrar el ruido generado por aparatos cercanos utilizaremos un filtro RC con una frecuencia de corte de 160Hz. Con una R=*10Ω/5W*, el valor del capacitor es de:

C = 1/(2*PI*160Hz*10Ω) ≈ *100µF/25V*

Lo más cerca de la terminal VIN del *LM7805* colocaremos un capacitor cerámico de *0.1µF/25V*. Para que VOUT sea ligeramente mayor a los *5V*, colocaremos un diodo schottky (*D5* - *1N5817* ) como muestra el diagrama (anticipando el deterioro o calentamiento que presente el *7805*).

Para terminar colocaremos un diodo contra corrientes inversas (*1N4001*)y un capacitor de *10µF/16V* a la salida (_VOUT_).

Por experiencia no es recomendable exigir toda la corriente del transformador, si es de 500mA limita la corriente de uso a la mitad.


----------



## banistelrroy (Jul 26, 2016)

ruben90 gracias por tus aportes tienes razon creo que el problema principal es la fuente estaba usando un cargador de celuar de pared....pero bueno les comento recogi todas sus ideas y logre ingresar el pulso 110v al pic mediante el opto y porfin logro contar y casi sin problemas faltan algunos detalles pero voy avanzando bien voy a probar el mini proyecto por una semana en ful conteo en plena oepracion del equipo, luego lo plasmare en una pcb, teniendo en cuenta todas las recomendaciones, condesadores de desacoplo, buena masa en pcb, resteo por bajo voltaje del pic el aislamiento que le hice por medio del opto, fuente bien filtrada con transformador de preferencia, en si muchos detalles que deben tener en cuenta para poner a funcionar el sitema en el mundo real y en ambientes con ruidos e interferencias, lo pruebo lo plasmo y lo subo al foro para que talvez alguien le sirva circuito........hasta el momento he avanzado bien


----------



## Scooter (Jul 26, 2016)

En mi experiencia personal, cuando he puesto esos megafiltros he quemado los puentes. Se aprende a golpes siempre.
Si la fuente no es de uso continuo, vale, si está las 24h pon un puente de 5A para sacar 1A si pones 5000uF.

Personalmente me ha ido mucho mejor un lm323 que un 7805 y además varistores, watchdog etc etc.


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 26, 2016)

Entonces que reemplace los 1N4001 (*D1- D4*) por unos de la serie 1n5400 (3A), no creo que utilice mas de 500mA. Si es así, se tendría que re-diseñar la fuente o buscar otra alternativa. También observe que efectivamente el PIC16F648A cuenta con entrada *schmitt trigger*, así que no necesitaras ningún C.I. después del opto-acoplador.


----------



## banistelrroy (Jul 26, 2016)

Aver la fuente va alimentar el pic y una pantalla LCD que está acoplada al pic, un rele en una de las salidas del pic  y parte del optó la que llevará la señal al pic ...la duda ahora es los valores del diodo rectificador y  condensador cual me recomiendan....datos adicionales el equipo se prende y se apaga continuamente unas 100 veces diarias y funciona todos los días...


----------



## pilm (Jul 26, 2016)

Hola @banistelrroy. El consumo de un circuito tan sencillo como el que describes no llegará ni a los 100mA. Diodos de 1A será suficiente o si prefieres pon un puente como el W08M (1.5A/50V) que incluso ocupa menos espacio en el PCB, como filtro Yo pondría un capacitor de 1000uF, uno de 330nF a la entrada del 7805 y uno de 100nF a la salida (Estos últimos así lo recomienda el fabricante del 7805 -por algo será- ). Algo más importante que exagerar en este filtro, es colocar un filtro de línea en la parte AC de la fuente, para impedir que se “cuelen” los transitorios de voltaje producidos por los motores de tu ambiente industrial.
  Una cosa muy importante que se me ha estado pasando por alto aconsejarte, es que pongas varistores en paralelo con las bobinas de los contactores, para mitigar los pulsos de alto voltaje que se producirán durante la conmutación y que podrían averiar los opto-acopladores.
  Otra cosa: no entiendo por qué el equipo tiene que prenderse y apagarse 100 veces al día. El equipo debería estar encendido siempre, tal ves lo que quieres expresar es que censará unas 100 veces al día?
  Un saludo…


----------



## Scooter (Jul 26, 2016)

En mi experiencia los filtros de línea no han servido de nada, los varistores si y mucho.
L-N L-Pe y N-Pe 
Combinaciones de condensadores he hecho todas y nada, sin mejoría aparente, solo la antes mencionada ruptura del puente por lo picos de corriente al poner un filtro descomunal.
El lm323 mejora algo respecto al 7805
Una buena fuente conmutada comercial fue para mí la mejor solución, tras pelearme con todas las combinaciones posibles durante años.
Por las entradas cero problemas una vez optoacopladas.
En mi caso las tensiones se sensaban unas diez veces por segundo y eran unos 50 puntos en tensión y 10 en corriente , todo ac.


----------



## pilm (Jul 26, 2016)

Pues no sé si solo es una apreciación personal @Scooter, pero a mí sí me han ayudado los filtros de línea, con capacitores en modo común y en *modo diferencial*. Los varistores por supuesto que son mas efectivos, pues literalmente, cortocircuitan los transitorios de voltaje por encima de su valor nominal, sin embargo; una cosa que no me gusta tanto es que se degradan mucho mas rápido que los capacitores.


  Lo de los filtros “descomunales”, totalmente de acuerdo. Entre más grande el capacitor, peor comportamiento a transitorios de alta frecuencia y lo más grave; destrucción del rectificador por los elevados picos de corriente, sobre al momento de encender el equipo.


  Lo del LM323 no puedo decir nada porque, siendo honesto, nunca lo he usado…

  Lo de la fuente conmutada, también de acuerdo. Lástima que en mi país aún no es posible conseguirlas de buena calidad y bajo precio. Alguna vez usé una de 12V colocándole un 7805 para obtener los 5V que necesitaba; funcionó perfecto y por supuesto el espacio ocupado dentro del equipo, ínfimo.


  Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 26, 2016)

Pues cada uno cuenta según le ha ido. Yo cuento lo que ha mi me ha pasado, que no quiere decir que sea la única forma de actuar, ni la mejor. Es sólo MI experiencia.
Con fuentes normales, pese a tener tres watchdog cada dos o tres meses se colgaba el sistema. Con los varistores iban mejor y ya con la fuente comercial, me olvidé.
Es que ir a pulsar el reset a 100km no tiene ninguna gracia.


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 26, 2016)

El problema de la fuente conmutada, bueno en mi caso, es que se ve afectada por la conmutación de equipos electromagnéticos (motores, electro-válvulas, etc). No solo es problema de la fuente si no del equipo ah utilizarse. Si va a utilizar motores tendra que ver los efectos sobre la linea e intentar reducirlas.

Lamentablemente todos estos problemas van resolviendose sobre la marcha, por eso existen las etapas de prueba.

Para mi las mejores fuentes donde se utilizara poca corriente (menor de 2 Amp) son las lineales. Si tienes problemas con picos de corriente, se soluciona colocando una bobina o resistencia (filtro LC o RC).


----------



## banistelrroy (Jul 27, 2016)

Si ahora el tema pasa por la fuente.....mensajes atraz colgué una imagen de lo que quería conseguir ensi el equipo es un puente grúa y lo que se quiere es conseguir el número de veces que actúa los motores horas de trabajo....no se si alguien sabe como trabaja un puente grúa para izaje de cargas y esque el operador para trasladar una carga puede llegar hacer hasta 20 pulsaciones en diferentes direcciones mediante la botonera o radio control...ahora lo que se quiere es contar las veces que se activan los contactores y el tiempo que permanece activado el mismo se intervendrá en su tablero eléctrico y se monitoreara 3 motores a la vez, el tablero cuenta con niveles de voltaje de 440v para la parte de fuerza y 110v para la parte de control este último es voltaje de trabajo de las bobinas de los contactores. Como ya dije antes pienso tomar el mismo pulso de 110v que le llega a la A1  de cada contactor y también lo podría hacer usando sus contactos auxiliares de cada contactor pero no tiene ninguno disponible...así que eso es lo que se pretende hacer...las señales de 110vac meterlos al pic....el pic mismo tendrá su fuente que será tomada del los voltajes que contamos dentro del tablero ...


----------



## Scooter (Jul 27, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> El problema de la fuente conmutada, bueno en mi caso, es que se ve afectada por la conmutación de equipos electromagnéticos (motores, electro-válvulas, etc). No solo es problema de la fuente si no del equipo ah utilizarse. Si va a utilizar motores tendra que ver los efectos sobre la linea e intentar reducirlas.


¿Y a las lineales no les afecta todo eso...?
Según he visto si que les afecta y mucho, mucho mas que a una conmutada de calidad. Si es china de 1€/1000fuentes es otra cosa.



ruben90 dijo:


> Lamentablemente todos estos problemas van resolviendose sobre la marcha, por eso existen las etapas de prueba.


Si, pero si cada prueba tarda dos meses en producirse, porque falla cada dos meses, y hay que hacer 200km para solucionarlo cada vez que falla +_"lo contento"_ que está el cliente porque falla _"a todas horas"_ supone que lo que hemos ahorrado por no querer gastarse 50€ en una fuente de calidad reconocida... Los 50€ de ahorro los veo clarísimos.
Es que depende de como de crítico sea el sistema, si "da igual", está al lado de casa y al cliente no le molesta apretar el reset... pues se puede ahorrar.



ruben90 dijo:


> Para mi las mejores fuentes donde se utilizara poca corriente (menor de 2 Amp) son las lineales. Si tienes problemas con picos de corriente, se soluciona colocando una bobina o resistencia (filtro LC o RC).


Para mi eso no ha solucionado nada, por desgracia. No se notaba una mejoría apreciable en ningún caso. Solo los varistores daban una mejoría notable. Pero claro, volvemos al punto anterior; si le pongo un filtro y no falla nunca mas porque acierto... pues fantástico.


----------

